# Cloud Chasing Competition @ Round 2 Cape Vape Meet



## Zegee

Hi guys and gals

as part of the 2nd meet i have suggested a cloud chasing competition. The rules are as follows:


each participant will have 2 attempts
each participant will chase individually to have a fair contest.
Judges(vendors) will provide a score out of 10 based on the following:
volume
distance
density
the 2 contestants with the highest score will then proceed to the final round where the crowd will be included in the judging process and will ultimately decide on a winner.
please keep in mind this is all for fun guys 

Contestants

please have your setups ready to go
Ejuice to be supplied by @drew - have clean cotton please 
bring your A game ppl 
PLease include your name on this post before the meet so we can guage how many participants we will have.

if there are any suggestions please feel free to contribute


@Gazzacpt
@Zegee
@Riaz

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

3. @Riaz


----------



## drew

Zegee said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> as part of the 2nd meet i have suggested a cloud chasing competition. The rules are as follows:
> 
> 
> each participant will have 2 attempts
> each participant will chase individually to have a fair contest.
> Judges(vendors) will provide a score out of 10 based on the following:
> volume
> distance
> density
> the 2 contestants with the highest score will then proceed to the final round where the crowd will be included in the judging process and will ultimately decide on a winner.
> please keep in mind this is all for fun guys
> 
> Contestants
> 
> please have your setups ready to go
> please ensure you bring your own ejuice along as well
> bring your A game ppl
> PLease include your name on this post before the meet so we can guage how many participants we will have.
> 
> if there are any suggestions please feel free to contribute
> 
> 
> @Gazzacpt
> @Zegee



What do you think about all the contestants using the same e-liquid to make things more dependent on the device and build etc? I will gladly make up the 0mg to be used.


----------



## Zegee

drew said:


> @Riaz What do you think about all the contestants using the same e-liquid to make things more dependent on the device and build etc? I will gladly make up the 0mg to be used.


I was going to suggest this to make things fair but didn't want to impose on anyone 

Thanks drew much appreciated 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

drew said:


> @Riaz What do you think about all the contestants using the same e-liquid to make things more dependent on the device and build etc? I will gladly make up the 0mg to be used.


that would be very fair @drew 

this would place all participants in an equal position, thank you for offering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

drew said:


> @Riaz What do you think about all the contestants using the same e-liquid to make things more dependent on the device and build etc? I will gladly make up the 0mg to be used.


Awesome, thank you @drew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

@drew I would like to nominate you as the honorary judge for this if you have no objection? 


sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## drew

Zegee said:


> @drew I would like to nominate you as the honorary judge for this if you have no objection?
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Thank you! I have no objections and would gladly be the judge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ET

+1 on using the same juice. vg content differences are very noticable


----------



## Metal Liz

Okay my rubber arm has been twisted... add me to the list in the name of fun, please *blush*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

Please make sure the juice for this doesn't have a high nicotine level  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drew

Riaz said:


> Please make sure the juice for this doesn't have a high nicotine level
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



36mg should be about right, hey? Just kidding  I was thinking 0 mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Haha she's with 36 we'll be flying lol
Yeah 0 or 3 shud be ok


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Riaz said:


> Haha she's with 36 we'll be flying lol
> Yeah 0 or 3 shud be ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or lying....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Darn autocorrect! Meant to say 'geez' 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

0mg best 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Wow, also a cloud blowing comp. Would it be okay to enter both the cloud chasing comp and the coil comp or will they be held at the same time? I would like to enter the cloud comp since my Trident has been very great at cloud seeding as of late. If it is okay then cool, please enter me, if not, no worries, one comp is also mellow.

I find the more coils I make, the better the clouds are becoming. Especially the 0.4ohms dual coils on the Trident with a fully charged 18650 2100mah Efest battery. Anyone got any pure VG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Wow, also a cloud blowing comp. Would it be okay to enter both the cloud chasing comp and the coil comp or will they be held at the same time? I would like to enter the cloud comp since my Trident has been very great at cloud seeding as of late. If it is okay then cool, please enter me, if not, no worries, one comp is also mellow.
> 
> I find the more coils I make, the better the clouds are becoming. Especially the 0.4ohms dual coils on the Trident with a fully charged 18650 2100mah Efest battery. Anyone got any pure VG?


You are more than welcome to enter both competitions. The juice (0 mg) for the cloud chasing competitions will be provided and will be the same for all participants.


----------



## RIEFY

maybe mix 0mg vg only with some flavoring? will produce decent plumes afterall it is cloud chasing? we want to see thunder storm clouds!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybe mix 0mg vg only with some flavoring? will produce decent plumes afterall it is cloud chasing? we want to see thunder storm clouds!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Please read the whole thread (Tapatalk user) - @drew will be doing a 0 mg mix for all participants to use. He will also judge.


----------



## RIEFY

I did was a suggestion to drew. for higher vg content in the juice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drew

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I did was a suggestion to drew. for higher vg content in the juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Made some test mixes today, just VG and flavour. Fogged up the room pretty quick

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I did was a suggestion to drew. for higher vg content in the juice
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Sorry, Sir - my most humble apologies. Thought you missed the other posts.


----------



## Chop007

4. @Chop007


----------



## Andre

@Gazzacpt
 @Zegee
 @Riaz 
 @Metal Liz 
 @Chop007

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hein510

BAMM! I'm in! Put me on that list!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chop007

Hein510 said:


> BAMM! I'm in! Put me on that list!!!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Oh no, now there is some serious competition. I hope the venue has got some real good extractor fans. This might be the one day in the year when the cloud over the Blouberg hills is bigger than the cloud over Table Mountain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Gazzacpt
@Zegee
@Riaz
@Metal Liz
@Chop007
@Hein510
@Stroodlepuff
@RezaD
 @Dv8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET

Hein510 said:


> BAMM! I'm in! Put me on that list!!!
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



oh heck here comes hein and his uber coil


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm getting scared hahaha, @Matthee, what did you get me into here...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> i'm getting scared hahaha, @Matthee, what did you get me into here...?


Lots of fun...and nothing to lose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

why am i the only girl that's entering...???? where's the girl power on this??? hahaha


----------



## PeterHarris

@Metal Liz MVP's represent!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

except @Matthee is sorting me out with a mech mod (  gonna have to practice before hand hahha) for the competition...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Metal Liz said:


> why am i the only girl that's entering...???? where's the girl power on this??? hahaha



Because I'm not allowed to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

im sure you can stroods in the name of fun???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> Because I'm not allowed to


Absolutely, as @Cape vaping supplies said, you have been entered!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Heehee cool beans  there we go @Metal Liz you have a female Co star in the comp  hello kitty is going to represent haha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Yeah nice one stroods  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## capetocuba

Metal Liz said:


> why am i the only girl that's entering...???? where's the girl power on this??? hahaha



Just remember the tune ... These boots are made for walking ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Something that may assist in the comp for some. It took me a while to figure out why the clouds where not rolling out like a steam train when I had the correct ohm, coil, wick etc etc, then I saw this. Maybe it could assist:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RezaD

Ok... so finally in a position to make clouds.....are entries closed?


----------



## Andre

RezaD said:


> Ok... so finally in a position to make clouds.....are entries closed?


I am sure @Zegee will not have a problem if you join in the fun. Will add your name.


----------



## Zegee

Yeah no problem all welcome

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> @Gazzacpt
> @Zegee
> @Riaz
> @Metal Liz
> @Chop007
> @Hein510
> @Stroodlepuff
> @RezaD


guys and gals there are still 2 more slots available .

cm on chap's let's chase some clouds

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

Please add @Dv8 to the list Mr @Zegee

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dv8

Ooooh yeah







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre

@Gazzacpt
@Zegee
@Riaz
@Metal Liz
@Chop007
@Hein510
@Stroodlepuff
@RezaD
@Dv8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

one more spot left, any other ladies that can join in the fun...????


----------



## Mario

Seen that this will be my 1st Vape Meet add me @Mario just for the fun of it ...lol


----------



## Andre

Mario said:


> Seen that this will be my 1st Vape Meet add me @Mario just for the fun of it ...lol


This meet has come and gone.


----------



## Mario

lol oops my bad lol


----------

